# The rough stuff.



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm glad you've moved past all of that and are working on rebuilding your inner self. And I'm glad you have Annie.

I was raped too when I was very young.. and I still to this day have not told my parents as it is someone in the family. It was really pull a number on you and cause you to feel all sorts of yucky and that, plus being beaten (I know about that too) will push you over the edge. For me, I am still dealing with severe trust issues and self confidence/esteem due to my dark past. My horse, Sky, has helped me also. He continually inspires me to be better and he's always there for me during hard times.

I hope in time that you find a way to stop cutting and find those little slivers of happiness and hold onto them.

Big hugs


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with Sky youve moved on and made things better  I dont wanna say to much but im not to great either. Trouble with cops, really serious depression, PTSD, panic attacks, loosing family, stuff with friends. Stupid medical problems and ohh so much more. I get by it all, i put most of it away in my mind. My step mom was crazy, figuratively and literally, she was scary, yelled alot and yeah she would get POed quite easily and for 13 years mad my life hell in so many ways, shes outta my life now. And word to all, dont let things go so far they push you off the edge or you break, its happened to me and others im sure and its bad, you dont need that in your life.


----------

